# network card not showing up in network connections



## batman2350

I lost internet connection and when a tech friend asked me to look up IP address it was not there. He said the network card on the motherboard might be bad so I installed a new card( Dynex DX E102), the OS is XP. The card shows up in the device manager and says it is working but it does not show up when I open internet connections, only the old one grayed out ,as I have unstalled it. When I do a IPconfig the IP address does not show up. Ever attempt to connect to internet says cannot locate server. Bruce


----------



## johnwill

Connect a good cable to a known working port on the router or modem.



Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?



Let's see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## batman2350

under network adpt is 1394 Network Adapter, 1394 Network Adapter2, Dynex DX E102 PCI 10?100 Net Adpt and Nividia nForce MPC Networking Adpt.The Nvidia has a red x because disabled it I assumed it is the one on the motherboard that is not working. Ther are no yellow ? or! I have done the IPconfig /all before and nothing comes up except the c:\Documents and Settings\owner line again


----------



## johnwill

I'm assuming the *Dynex DX E102 PCI 10/100 Net Adapter* is the one you're attempting to use?

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## batman2350

I typed the first one in and hit enter so I could type the second one in and after the first one I got failed to start with error code 10107, I got the same message after the second one , with unable to reset winsock catalog, a system that should never fail has failed.( That's the story of my life) I printed out the whole message and can email it to you . I have it on a disk but I don,t have a full version of MS Word and it will not let me copy and paste it anywhere. Is it time to throw out the computer ? Bruce


----------



## johnwill

It sounds like you may have other corruption issues. Perhaps an SFC run? SFC Tutorial


----------



## batman2350

I have typed in sfc/scannow and I get Windows can not find this file , make sure you have typed it correctly, so of course I have not been prompted to insert the XP cd. Is there any need to go any farther. I am holding the computer over the trash can, just say when. Bruce


----------



## batman2350

ok I got sfc /scannow to run, I didn't have a space between the c and /. Still no luck. It ran for 15 min did not prompt me for the cd and then just dissapeared, I assume all files were ok or have been fixed but my network card is still not showing up in internet connections and I can't connect to the internet Bruce


----------

